# Public Service Announcement



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't find my phone today, so if you try to call me i won't answer. Hopefully normal service will resume later tonight.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What's a "Publis"???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bloody spelling gestapo....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:d :d :d


----------

